# Changing Banks?



## jane68 (5 Nov 2008)

Hi All,  I wonder if you can help with some information please?
I am a single mum and have recently bought my first (affordable) home.  
Anyway, I knew when I was signing, that I was losing my job but was confident that I would get another one which I did, with a lower salary.  Needless to say, I didn't mention this to anyone.
To cut a long story short, I borrowed from the CU  to pay the solicitors fees etc.  My first mortgage payment was due a few weeks ago and as my current bank account was getting well into the overdraft and eaten up with DD's I decided to open a new account and have my mortage taken from that.  
My old account (I've been with them 10yrs) now has 100 pw going into it (maintenance payment) and nothing else.  So far, although it's very tight, I'm managing to pay the mortgage and childcare etc (all from the new account).  The old account is back within the overdraft limit and I'll continue to pay that 100pw into it but I'm just wondering if they'll query where my salary is or will they penalise me in some way??  I'm about minus 1500 with them, so it will take a few months for me to be clear.  I'm hoping I can just bury my head in the sand and they'll say nothing..Advice please?


----------



## Dave Vanian (5 Nov 2008)

If you're within your overdraft limit, you won't pay any penalties but you will be charged normal interest on the overdraft. It's none of your bank's business that you opened another account and your salary now goes into it.


----------



## jane68 (6 Nov 2008)

Thanks for that Dave


----------

